# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ظرفیت تربیت معلم امسال چجوریه؟با رتبه چند میشه قبول شد؟

## D S S

سلام بچه ها،کسی میدونه ظرفیت تربیت معلم امسال چجوریه؟با رتبه چند میشه قبول شد؟

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام بچه ها،کسی میدونه ظرفیت تربیت معلم امسال چجوریه؟با رتبه چند میشه قبول شد؟


سلام دوست عزیز هیچی معلوم نیست!
فقط امیدوار باش
یه اماری تخمینی میدن که اونم رو هواس :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amin278

> سلام بچه ها،کسی میدونه ظرفیت تربیت معلم امسال چجوریه؟با رتبه چند میشه قبول شد؟


حدود 14 هزار نفر
که یه تعداد از کنکور سراسری و یه تعداد از ازمون استخدامی فارغ التحصیلان
هنوز مقدار عددی اون یه تعداد ها معلوم نیست!

----------


## NoBogh

> سلام بچه ها،کسی میدونه ظرفیت تربیت معلم امسال چجوریه؟با رتبه چند میشه قبول شد؟


سلام من شنیده بودم تا 14-15 هزار می شه قبول شد البته امتیاز بومی هم هست

----------

